# BaselWorld 2018 Preview Part II: a new Mühle in the pipeline



## StufflerMike

Until 21 March Mühle will reveal info on the new Mühle watch little by little on Facebook and Instagram.​


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

I’m really excited to see what this neat brand comes up with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

9 days and the curtain will rise.

















@muehle_glashuette on Instagram


----------



## beanieman

I really like the direction the brand has been going in under Thilo and I think they are finally narrowing down their designs and focusing on what works.


----------



## StufflerMike

Only three days to go and the curtain will rise. For the time being....


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

I’m quite excited. I’m also curious as to the price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

1 day to go....


----------



## StufflerMike

Now that BaselWorld 2018 opened its doors here's MÜHLE's novelty - The New Watch-Life Balance: The Panova Blue









Knowing where you're headed and moving forward with a determined yet equally open-minded approach opens your eyes to a world of new opportunities and makes the wonderful highlights of day-to-day life easier to recognise and appreciate. Life is packed full of options! We developed our Panova Blau for everyone who wants to make the most of this freedom of choice and achieve the perfect watch-life balance.









Specs:

Movement:

Sellita SW 200-1, automatic; Mühle version with patented woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Stop-second. 38-hr power reserve.

Case:

Brushed stainless steel. Anti-glare sapphire crystal. Screw-in crown. Ø 40.0 mm; H 10.4 mm. Water-resistant to 10 bars. Textile strap with a stainless steel pin buckle.

Dial:

Blue. Hour markers and hands coated in Super LumiNova.


----------



## pdsf

I am a thin wrister and I really really wish Muehle would make more of their models in smaller sizes...


----------



## StufflerMike

Two more shots

















Pics©Mühle Glashütte


----------



## Beach_Bum

Beautiful. Will be back in Germany in August, may have to do some shopping.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Panova Blue looks almost "black" in different lighting, a very interesting play of colours.


----------

